# Fragen zu einer älteren Shakespeare-Rute



## Chief Brolly (12. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich suche den Namen und das Modell meiner allerersten Rute von Shakespeare. 
Vielleicht kann besonders "Eiszeit" ja helfen. 

Da diese Rute seit mindestens 3 Jahrzehnten bei mir verschwunden ist, versuche ich sie wiederzubeschaffen. 

Hier Ihre Daten: Vermutlich von 1981 oder '82, eine blaue, 3,75m lange Tele-Hohlglasrute mit schwarzem, zweiteiligen Moosgummigriff und einem Wg zw. 15 u. 40gr. Ringe mit weißer Porzellaneinlage, der 2. Ring unterhalb des Spitzenringes war verschiebbar (Vollglasspitze?) 

Schraubrollenhalter aus Alu. Könnte es sich dabei um eine "Airways" gehandelt haben oder war das eine Rutenbezeichnung von DAM-Ruten?


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. Juni 2020)

Die Airways-Ruen waren von DAM, zu der Zeit gab es von Shakespeare die Alpha Serie, vielleicht könnte die es gewesen sein.


----------



## Bilch (12. Juni 2020)

Die Tourist Serie vlt.? Diese waren blau.


----------



## eiszeit (12. Juni 2020)

Ja das dürfte die* Tourist- Serie *sein, die hatte einen schwarzen Moosgummigriff. Die Alpha-Serie gab es auch zu der Zeit,
die hatte aber einen blauen Moosgummigriff.
Die Tourist hatte die Art. Nr. 1201 375, sie kostete damals 99,00DM, hatte ein WG von 10-40g, Länge 375cm, 5 teilig, Transportlänge 90cm.
und ein B Aktion  (Spitze biegt sich im ersten Drittel -von der Spitze her gesehen durch).
Sehr gut Rute die oft verkannt wurde, aber es hieß damals schon zu den Touristruten, --*"Die Blaur für die Schlaue"*--


----------



## Forelle74 (12. Juni 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich suche den Namen und das Modell meiner allerersten Rute von Shakespeare.
> Vielleicht kann besonders "Eiszeit" ja helfen.
> ...


Hallo
Ich habe eine Shakespeare von der Tourist Serie.
Könnte auf deine Beschreibung passen.
Meine ist "Nagelneu"und der Rollenhalter noch mit Follie verschweißt. 
Hab keinerlei Kratzer etc.. entdeckt. 
Preis vom Laden ist auch noch drauf.
Glaub 80 DM.
Ich kann aber erst Morgen Bilder machen. 

Ich hab noch einiges an Angel Young und  Oldtimer.
Diverse s Zubehör etc...
Bin nur noch nicht dazugekommen alles zu Dokumentieren,  herichten etc...


----------



## Bilch (12. Juni 2020)

Ich nutze diesen Thread um auch eine Frage bezüglich eine Rute zu stellen.

Zuhause habe ich schon seit meiner Kindheit eine alte Shakespeare Economy Rute. Diese ist noch immer meine Nummer eins für den kleinen Bach.







Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich diese Rute praktisch geschenkt bekommen. Auf der Rute gibt es keinen Aufkleber oder Aufschrift, erinnert mich aber von der Form an meine Economy. Könnte es sich hier vlt. um ein älteres Model der Economy handeln oder ist das eine völlig andere Rute?


----------



## eiszeit (13. Juni 2020)

Die Economy ist von 1982 und kostete damals 22,00DM. Es gab sie als kurzgeteilte Tel-Ruten in vier Modellen zum Spinnfischen.
Der Vorteil, die kurze Transportlänge mit 46cm bzw. 50cm.
Der Nachteil und was sich erst danach herausstellte, die Ringfassung aus Kunststoff, die sehr leicht brach.

Die andere ungemarkte Rute ist etwas schwierig, Es gab solche Ruten mit Presskork als Europaklasse bei Shakespeare.
Glaube aber nicht das es eine solche ist, weil die Shakespeare Markung normal sehr gut hält.
Tippe da eher auf eine Markung mit Aufkleber, der sich immer leichter löste bzw. den man leicht abziehen konnte
Der Stoßschutzring mit der Wulst am ersten Teil spricht auch nicht gerade für Shakespeare.
Könnte evtl. eine Snap sein. Steht auf der Abschlußkappe nichts drauf


----------



## Bilch (13. Juni 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Die Economy ist von 1982 und kostete damals 22,00DM. Es gab sie als kurzgeteilte Tel-Ruten in vier Modellen zum Spinnfischen.
> Der Vorteil, die kurze Transportlänge mit 46cm bzw. 50cm.
> Der Nachteil und was sich erst danach herausstellte, die Ringfassung aus Kunststoff, die sehr leicht brach.


Danke @eiszeit 
Die Economy ist ein schwabbelstock, aber super für die kleinen Wobbler und Spinner am Bach - habe damit UL geangelt bevor ich wusste, dass sowas wie UL existiert 
Die Ringe musste ich auch schon kleben, aber das Sekundenkleber hält schon jahrelang 



eiszeit schrieb:


> Könnte evtl. eine Snap sein. Steht auf der Abschlußkappe nichts drauf


Glaube ich nicht, werde aber schauen, wenn ich nach Hause komme


----------



## Ruttentretzer (13. Juni 2020)

Diese hat 4m und 30-90g WG.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (13. Juni 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Zuhause habe ich schon seit meiner Kindheit eine alte Shakespeare Economy Rute.....



Hab hier nen ähnliches Stück, wobei an dieser kein Aufdruck des Seriennamen vorliegt und sie orangene anstatt schwarze Bandarolen trägt



Und hier noch ne Kinderangel inkl. passender Rolle


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. Juni 2020)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich habe eine Shakespeare von der Tourist Serie.
> Könnte auf deine Beschreibung passen.
> Meine ist "Nagelneu"und der Rollenhalter noch mit Follie verschweißt.
> ...



Hallo Forelle 74, ja wenn das die Rute ist, die ich suche, dann kaufe ich sie dir gerne ab! 
Fotos wären natürlich toll! 

An die anderen vielen Dank für die Hilfe beim identifizieren! Ja klar, es war die "Tourist", oh was hab ich mit der alles gefangen... Vom Weißfisch bis zum Karpfen, letzteren während des Anfütterns mit "Mein Futter" von W. D. Kremkus, mal 7 Stück hintereinander (auf Pose und Maden (14er Haken mit 0.15er Vorfach). 

Mit dieser Rute habe die echt Spaß gemacht!


----------



## eiszeit (13. Juni 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Hab hier nen ähnliches Stück, wobei an dieser kein Aufdruck des Seriennamen vorliegt und sie orangene anstatt schwarze Bandarolen trägt
> Anhang anzeigen 348394


Das ist ein Rute aus der Europaklasse-Spinnserie, es gab da 1978 vier Modelle
Deine kostete damals 32,00DM.


----------



## Forelle74 (13. Juni 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Hallo Forelle 74, ja wenn das die Rute ist, die ich suche, dann kaufe ich sie dir gerne ab!
> Fotos wären natürlich toll!
> 
> An die anderen vielen Dank für die Hilfe beim identifizieren! Ja klar, es war die "Tourist", oh was hab ich mit der alles gefangen... Vom Weißfisch bis zum Karpfen, letzteren während des Anfütterns mit "Mein Futter" von W. D. Kremkus, mal 7 Stück hintereinander (auf Pose und Maden (14er Haken mit 0.15er Vorfach).
> ...


Hallo
Hier die versprochenen Fotos.
Der Spitzenring ist wohl kein Original. 
Ich hab aber nix dran gemacht. 
Aber die Länge passt (also fehlt nix an der Spitze).


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. Juni 2020)

Schöne Bilder, danke! Leider ist sie mir etwas zu kurz, ich suche eine in 3,75m, mit demselben Wg. 

Vielleicht hat sie ja jemand anderes von euch?


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. Juni 2020)

@Chief Brolly Ich habe dir eine PN geschickt.


----------



## Bilch (13. Juni 2020)

@Chief Brolly in der Bucht wird eine in 3,50 angeboten.


----------



## Bilch (13. Juni 2020)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Steht auf der Abschlußkappe nichts drauf


Ich habe es überprüft und auf der Kappe (oder sonstwo) steht nichts drauf


----------



## Chief Brolly (13. Juni 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> @Chief Brolly in der Bucht wird eine in 3,50 angeboten.


 
Ja, ich weiß...es sollte schon die Originallänge sein, die ich damals gefischt habe!


----------



## eiszeit (13. Juni 2020)

Einfach in die Bucht reinschauen. Die wird immer mal wieder angeboten.
Die Bezeichnung hast du ja.


----------



## Chief Brolly (15. Juni 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die Airways-Ruen waren von DAM, zu der Zeit gab es von Shakespeare die Alpha Serie, vielleicht könnte die es gewesen sein.



Ich habe tatsächlich noch einen "Rest" einer "Alpha" - Rute, bestehend aus Handteil, dem ersten Einschubteil mit Ring und dem zweiten ohne Ring. Wer das Teil als Ersatzteilspender oder so braucht, schreibt am besten eine PN an mich!


----------

